# Nights Of St.petersburg



## nchall (May 9, 2004)

I was lucky enough to visit St.Petersburg last summer - a truly fascinating place. I went on a tour around the Hermitage museum and saw more famous works of art in one morning than I shall probably see in the rest of my life. It wasn't quite the right time of the year for 24 hour daylight, but it was still light at midnight.

Anyway, since then I'd been looking for a watch with a St.Petersburg theme. I saw a picture of this once on a website but didn't know where to get it from. Fortunately, Roy is amazing and found this one for me - is there any watch he can't get hold of ?


















The shimmering mother of pearl style dial represents the midnight sky during 24hr daylight.










Regards,

Nick.

P.S. thanks again Roy.


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Well done Nick (and Roy







)

I like that a lot.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Thank you Nick, very nice photo's.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Well done.I like that a lot


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

...and a very nicely finished Molnija 3603 movement!


----------



## abraxas (Oct 21, 2003)

The White Moscow Nights* used to be my favourite Poljot but this one beats it hands down. Itâ€™s a beautiful watch and very nice to find something to associate with your trip.

john

* It might surprise some you to know that the WMN was my main inspiration behind the RLT17.


----------



## fusee (Apr 22, 2005)

What's the difference between Poljot and Poljot International?

Please excuse my ignorance.

Nice watch by the way!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

abraxas said:


> ←
> ​


I like that a lot


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Steel cased is lovely.how much are these Roy?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I'll PM you a price Alex.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Cheers


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> abraxas said:
> 
> 
> > ←
> ...


Oh _No_ I`m getting tempted again


----------



## abraxas (Oct 21, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > .......................
> ...


I was safe, as I don't like Russian movements.







But I do like green lume on white/silver dials.









john


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Fusee

Poljot International are made in Germany (I think) and alegedly have better materials and quality control than the Russian ones and are more expensive.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Yes Paul,I think they are made in Germany.Quality control is better,but in all the Poljot I have owned never really had a problem with them.

And although the price of these is a little more expensive than I would have though.For an unusual watch,with a nice movement,that is not your usual run of the mil Swiss effort,its not too bad.


----------



## nchall (May 9, 2004)

fusee said:


> What's the difference between Poljot and Poljot International?
> 
> Please excuse my ignorance.
> 
> ...


Poljot International are a completely separate company from Poljot. When the Soviet era ended there was a huge demand for Russian watches in the west. However, the quality of mass produced watches like Russian Poljots wasn't always up to the high levels demanded by western European and American customers. So Poljot International was set up with the aim of producing higher quality watches for sale outside of Russia. Although Russian components are used the watches are designed and assembled in Germany. Production numbers are much less than Poljot, quality control is much higher, precious metals and jewels are used in a number of models; consequently prices are significantly higher than Poljots.

In my personal opinion, Poljot International is a great brand - I have a few now.









Regards,

Nick


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

I agree Poljot International are worth the extra moolah

but not at QVC Prices! shop around QVC will always be in pounds what you could get in Euro or Dollars


----------

